# Forum > MMO > ArcheAge > ArcheAge Bots and Programs >  any projects working on emulated servers

## moe

seeing as how it is apparently so easy to modify the client, I think this game is ripe for a good emulator (given how many people love the game but hate trion/xl).

I was wondering if anyone is already working on this or if there would be any interest in getting it running?

----------


## AutoScript

Not sure if there is, but i would like to see one.

----------


## Yukka

What they said^

----------


## c3tr4

That'd be amazing, managing the game better then Trion/XL shouldn't be hard.

----------


## Slangin_Games

We should work on getting one together. Could be a lot of fun, and even profitable  :Big Grin:

----------


## Slangin_Games

I would donate to an alpha private server  :Wink:

----------


## Eluminaughty

I can work on getting server files and compiling a server together.

Would need a team for this however as I'm sure the initial release would be rather.. well, buggy.

----------


## TPMM

I was just thinking the other day how much better this game would be if it could be played on private servers.

----------


## melwinder

I don't have any funds or income to donate for a private server but I would definitely want to help give out ideas and possibly be a moderator (GM in WoW) for a server  :Smile: 
I am an Admin in a WoW 3.3.5a server, so I would love to help be a moderator for other people! I love helping out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mozex

i'll donate for private server to, no doubt

----------


## moe

well i honestly have no idea how to even get started on such a project, but if someone does, I'd like to see if we could get something started.

I can program anything necessary, just no idea how one even begins to emulate a server. (i assume hack in new destination addresses into the client and create a server that can interpret and properly feed information back to the clients just as a proper server would).

----------


## Ploxasarus

Archeage Server files , outdated but might be useful.

----------


## Bonesalot

> Archeage Server files , outdated but might be useful.


Can not open your file as an archive. As a rar or zip or others i know of. How did you pack this?

----------


## melwinder

> Archeage Server files , outdated but might be useful.


Would also be useful if you didn't password protect the .rar

----------


## Ploxasarus

> Would also be useful if you didn't password protect the .rar


RarPassword: MeGaMaX_DeadZ

Just google next time  :Wink:

----------


## hephephep

I'm definitely interested in this. Willing to help out monetarily too. Shoot me a PM with the details please  :Smile:

----------


## Slangin_Games

I think it will be a while before anyone does a half decent AA private server. Alpha style server would be amazing, with gliders and mounts un-normalized and all other alpha fun!

----------


## Valiant_x1

An Archeage Private server setup similar to L2j for Lineage 2 would do really well. The game is already designed for "donator" shops and server maintenance would be pretty simple.

----------

